#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  how BTech

## bharat yadav 1

my dear friend please tell me about BTech.Now I am 10+2 completed student.i dont have any idea about braches offered in BTech.could you please tell me about BTech braches and its importance.and tell which is best.thank u.send message with attachements to me,are post to me.

----------


## amos.0119

well, of all professional courses available i would like to say that B-Tech has the most advantages, just four years of hard working can help you to earn in terms of lakhs And there is no such thing to say that a particular branch is the best. If you have firm Knowledge in any branch it can take you to anywhere you want. Moreover, there are mainly 3 branches in B-Tech which are considered to be evergreen, which are Mechanical, electrical and Civil. But now is the age of computer science and information technology, so if you have a good command in programming it would be a wise idea to go for it. to know more about the colleges and exams you can see the discussion zone.

----------


## divesh8285

B.Tech in computer science is not only based upon commanding purpose. It also consists of computer architecture, networking. So the candidates, who does not able to do better programming. They can also join the field of HARDWARE AND NETWORKING in the computer science. You are able to study about the microprocessors in details, or about networking. This field has little programming, but this field is also good. So, do not worry, about the things that the computer science is only about programming. You can do many things or many courses in the field of computer science.

----------


## acedigital

B. Tech is the evergreen course, Mechanical, Civil, Electrical are evergreen, but if you are good in programming you should go for Computer engineering. Baddi University provides best engineering courses.

----------


## msec123

There are many branches of enginnering like cse,ece,eee,it,mechanical. Like this you will get huge list of courses available in BTech. Among these branches of engineering all of the branches are the best at their respective places.Each of the branches provides equal opportunity of growth.The decision to choose one of the engineering course is totally depends on you and your interest.

----------


## msajaa

We have many branches of enginnering like cse,ece,eee,it,mechanical. Like this you will get huge list of courses available in BTech. Among these branches of engineering all of the branches are the best at their respective places.Each of the branches provides equal opportunity of growth.

----------


## msarts

It totally depends on your interest. As far as branch is concerned. Each one is good.Electronics and telecommunications, electrical, mechanical, chemical, civil, computer science, Instrumentation, Information Technology are very good and common.

----------


## msajce123

Each and every branch or stream in B.Tech course is having its own career scope and job opportunities for the candidates.Only thing is that the candidate should have to take the stream in Engineering as per his interest where his strengths are being fully utilized and have to make most out of the course.

----------


## DivyaJ1

What are the best options after competing B.tech?

----------

